# Repowering a Toro 824 Power Throw, 212cc or 301cc?



## drewskie043 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi all!

New member here looking for some information. I have a line on an 824 Power Throw machine on the cheap. The seller says the motor is junk. I have read up a lot on these Predator repowers. My question is this: what would be the best engine for this repower? 212cc or 301cc? Is the 301cc too much? The 212 seems to be the consensus, and the 301 has more grunt, but may have more fabrication/engineering involved with sourcing belts, etc. Let me know what you think. 

thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

The 212 will work just fine imo.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, drewskie043. The 8 hp engine has a 1 inch shaft and the Predator has a 3/4 inch shaft. You would need a 3/4" to 1" shaft adapter to use the original motor pulley with the Predator. Like this-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-4-to-1-I...er-Predator-/252429776568?hash=item3ac5fcb6b8


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It depends in part on budget, the type of snowfalls you get, the size you have to clear, and how much fiddling you're willing to do (like if the 212cc matches the original crankshaft height, but the 301cc does not). The 212cc is probably smaller than the original engine, though people seem pretty happy with their performance. 

The 301cc is almost certainly an upgrade in power. My machine has a 318cc OHV engine, on a 24" bucket, I like it. If you're getting frequent 12"+ storms, especially if the snow is heavy, you'll probably want as much power as you can manage. If you get the occasional 6" fluffy storm, it doesn't matter as much, and a cheaper, simpler solution may be plenty.


----------



## drewskie043 (Mar 14, 2019)

thanks for the replies, everyone. Great information here!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I find the 212 Predator has equal performance to the 318cc Tec. for a 24 inch bucket, I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Do you know what is wrong the current engine? Maybe "it is junk" means the last person could not fix it.


----------



## drewskie043 (Mar 14, 2019)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get my hands on that 824. Luckily, that opens the door for a repower on my 521!


----------

